# Anyone watch Woodturning Workshop?



## bking0217 (Oct 13, 2010)

What kind of lathe does Tim Yoder use on the show? I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 13, 2010)

Any one know if the Network is shown on Direct TV? I didn't find anything, but may be looking in the wrong place.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2010)

Lately the shows I've seen he is using an EBO or at least it looks like the one I saw at a recent Symposium, nice lathes,


----------



## PTownSubbie (Oct 13, 2010)

Jim,

Look for Create TV. I believe that is the channel that it is on.

You can also just do a search for "turning" or even "wood" and see the shows that are in the channel guide. Sometimes you will be surprised at what shows are on what channels.....


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 13, 2010)

He's on PBS...but my local station doesnt' have it...

He's a very nice man, and has a very good program - I highly recommend it.

Too bad it doesn't stream online! 

Andrew


----------



## randywa (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's his site http://www.woodturning.rsupublictv.org/


----------



## JimMc7 (Oct 13, 2010)

bking0217 said:


> What kind of lathe does Tim Yoder use on the show? I've never seen anything like that before.


 
Stubby (confirmed on the link Randy provided)


----------



## JimB (Oct 13, 2010)

He is on WXXI - Create TV. Here it is channel 21.3. His show is not on every week so you need to look for it. I've only seen it on the weekends but can't remeber if it was Saturday or Sunday. The same show would be on late morning then late afternoon.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2010)

bking0217 said:


> What kind of lathe does Tim Yoder use on the show? I've never seen anything like that before.


 

After a lot of research I wound up purchasing a Stubby 1000. It is a very unusual lathe and there are only a handful of them in the United States. There is a 750 version that is readily available in the US and it is only a bit smaller on swing .


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been watching Tim since his first season.  He lives and works about 20 minutes away from me.  I have run into him at WoodCraft before he started getting things set up to film a show segment.  Super nice guy.  I'm still in awe at how easy he makes turning look


----------



## gketell (Oct 13, 2010)

Stubby by Omega.  http://www.omegastubbylathes.com/


----------



## bking0217 (Oct 13, 2010)

Any idea how much they cost?


----------



## gketell (Oct 13, 2010)

The s750 is $6000 from stubbylatheusa.com.  The s1000 has to be ordered from the manufacturer in Australia but they are offering free shipping to nearest sea-port.  Don't know the price on that one.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 13, 2010)

If anyone wants to buy one they can have it shipped to me in sea(rs)port!!!! :wink::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a good program.  I have learned a lot by watching it.  I get it on PBS and in my area can record it for later viewing.


----------



## bking0217 (Oct 14, 2010)

gketell said:


> The s750 is $6000 from stubbylatheusa.com.


 
I think I'd rather have a Nova DVR XP and not spend nearly that much.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 14, 2010)

bking0217 said:


> gketell said:
> 
> 
> > The s750 is $6000 from stubbylatheusa.com.
> ...



I have the Nova DVR XP, and for what I generally use it for, I'm very happy. But when I am really doing larger pieces, the rigidity of the DVR XP is not adequate. That's why when I want to do larger pieces, I use a friends Oneway.

A fairer compairison to the S750 are the big Oneways like the 2436 or 2416 or the big Vega VB36. All of these lathes are in that price tier. I have access to a few 2436s and love them, but when working on bowls under 9" my DVR is fine. At 10"+ I can do it on my DVR, but it is a much more enjoyable experiance on the big Oneway. I have two friends with S750s, but have not had a chance to try them out yet.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 14, 2010)

bking0217 said:


> gketell said:
> 
> 
> > The s750 is $6000 from stubbylatheusa.com.
> ...


 
I Think I would be quite content with the Nova DVF XP as well! 

Woodcraft has it right now for $1699 
which means if I could sell my other lathes I'd be "maybe" half way there! :frown:


----------



## bking0217 (Oct 14, 2010)

I live in a pretty small house so turning large pieces (at least to keep) wouldn't really be a good idea. To be completely honest, the only reason I want the DVR is because I think it's cool. I have no real need for a lathe that size.


----------



## JimMc7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Tim made a bird's eye maple wood pen (El Grande, I think) and an acrylic sketch pencil in Season 1, Episode #23.  His lathe looked overmatched for those projects!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 14, 2010)

*big bucks*

I think that for six grand I should just tell the lathe what I want and it calls me to pick it up when it's finished.


----------



## bking0217 (Oct 14, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> I think that for six grand I should just tell the lathe what I want and it calls me to pick it up when it's finished.


 
ROFL!!!


----------

